# Ubuntu (Server) auf Asrock  J3455-ITX zum laufen bekommen



## MetallJ (11. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin eigentlich kein Anfänger in Linuxfragen, aber im Moment komme ich nicht weiter. Ich versuche im Moment Ubuntu (am liebsten in der Server-Version) als eine Art NAS einzusetzen. Dazu habe ich folgendes Mainboard besorgt: 

ASRock > J3455-ITX

Das sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Ich habe überraschenderweise sogar im Handbuch den Hinweis gefunden "kompatibel mit Ubuntu 16.10". Leider konnte ich es aber bisher nicht installieren, da ich gar nicht in den Bootloader(Auswahl Ubuntu Installieren, Memcheck etc.) komme. 

Folgendes habe ich bereits versucht: 

Ubuntu Server 16.04, Ubuntu Server 16.10 jeweils 64bit und Ubuntu Desktop 16.10
Installation von verschiedenen Datenträgern (USB)
Funktionsprüfung mit anderen Rechnern (startet einwandfrei, keine Fehler gefunden)
Ich habe etliche Funktionen im UEFI testweise deaktiviert, leider auch ohne Erfolg
verschieden USB-Steckplätze durchprobiert (2.0; 3.0; Front und Hinten)
Windows 10 Installationsmedium startet ohne Probleme

Mir ist eigentlich völlig schleierhaft, was in dem Fall noch nicht funktioniert, vor allem nach dem Hinweis kompatibel mit Ubuntu 16.10

Vielleicht hat einer eine Lösung oder Vorschläge. Ich bin eigentlich für jeden Tipp dankbar

Viele Grüße

Jonas

PS: Habe gerade noch entdeckt, dass das Board angeblich keine 2GB-RAM-Module unterstützt(Ich habe im Moment eines eingebaut). Ist es das? Obwohl der RAM im UEFI ordnungsgemäß angezeigt wird und bei der Windows Installation auch keine Probleme zu machen scheint.


----------



## Research (11. November 2016)

Secure boot?


----------



## MetallJ (11. November 2016)

Ne entsprechende Option  hab ich leider nicht gefunden, aber sowas ähnliches und natürlich ausgeschaltet. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand wie das bei AsRock heißt. Kann ja auch sein, dass ich das übersehen habe.


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. November 2016)

MetallJ schrieb:


> Ne entsprechende Option  hab ich leider nicht gefunden, aber sowas ähnliches und natürlich ausgeschaltet. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand wie das bei AsRock heißt. Kann ja auch sein, dass ich das übersehen habe.



TPM aus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Secure Boot aus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fast Boot aus !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CSM evtl. auf an !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sollte eigendlich Linux zur Installation starten !  

Und das mir dem RAM ist auch seltsam! Warum da keine 2GB Module erkannt / genutzt werden können.


----------



## MetallJ (11. November 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, leider hat das bei mir nicht zum Erfolg geführt und die Einstellungen sehen bei mir auch dezent anders aus. 

AutoDetect Trusted Security Device gibt es bei mir nicht, ich konnte aber unter Security Intel Platform Trust Technology deaktivieren (erst dann taucht unter Advanced überhaupt das TPM-Menü auf).

CSM an/aus hat auch nicht weitergeholfen. 

Wenn ich mein Bootdevice wähle kommt kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm und ich bin im Anschluss wieder beim Auswahlmenü.

(Secure Boot war natürlich schon aus)


Noch einer ne Idee?


----------



## MetallJ (11. November 2016)

Ich habe gerade spaßeshalber nochmal ne Windows 10 Installation durchlaufen lassen. Hat geklappt ohne Fehler. Am RAM kann es also eigentlich nicht liegen. 

Hat jemand vielleicht noch ne funktionierende Hotlinenummer von AsRock? Scheinbar haben die nur in den Niederlanden ne Hotline.


----------



## MetallJ (12. November 2016)

So, jetzt bin ich wieder einen Schritt weiter. Ich habe jetzt einen 4GB RAM-Riegel eingebaut und konnte im USB-Mode(Legacy) Ubunutu Server booten. Im UEFI-Mode habe ich leider immer noch das selbe Problem.


----------



## Research (12. November 2016)

Niemand benötigt UEFI Boot.

Außer MS.


----------



## DataDino (14. November 2016)

Ich würde alternativ nochmal ein anderes Installationsmedium testen (CD/DVD).


----------



## MetallJ (21. November 2016)

Trotz etwas vergangener Zeit wollte ich mich nochmal zurück melden. Ich habe es inzwischen geschafft Ubuntu Server zu installieren. Ich habe aber, weder das Installationsmedium neu erstellt noch hat es auf Anhieb geklappt. 

Aber ich habe den RAM ausgetauscht (gegen 1x 4GB). Danach habe ich mehrfach versucht vom gleichen Stick zu booten. Die ersten Male hat es nicht geklappt, irgendwann (ohne jede Änderung am System) dann doch. Nach einem erfolgreichen Memtest habe ich die Installation gestartet, die problemlos durchlief.


----------



## Research (22. November 2016)

hmmm, ein BIOS Reset war nach RAM-Wechsel dabei?


----------



## MetallJ (22. November 2016)

Nein, ich habe nichts gemacht. Lediglich den RAM getauscht.


----------

